# September Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## EpcotGirl (Feb 10, 2008)

*September puppy calendar*

The attached photo is of my golden retriever puppy, Brie, just shy of her six-month birthday, getting ready for hunting season!

submitted by
EpcotGirl


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush & Layla


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie, 6 months old


----------



## KyinHI (Jul 2, 2008)

Daisy, one of my pups giving the 'I'm pathetic, you MUST let me out' look.


----------



## kdelcastillo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Golden Calendar Contest*

This is Branson, he is a 8 week old golden from Hungary, and Sophie a 2 year old golden from Hungary that is a service dog for an 11 year old autistic girl.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

'I've had such a hard day!!' 

My puppy Obi at about 12 weeks.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

September to me means the month that my little boy was born. Here is Byron on his first day at home. I can't believe he is close to being a year old. It has just gone so quick.......


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I am Jack....hear me roar! On a _former_ flower bed at 8 weeks old.


----------



## G2B (Jul 19, 2008)

*What a day*


----------



## LilMaria (Mar 23, 2008)

*LilMaria's pup Desmond at 9 weeks.*

The attached photo is of our puppy Desmond at 9 weeks, checking himself out


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

A Baby Tuckie!! When he first learned how to somehow crawl up onto the couch haha


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa likes to... SUNBATHE!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut at age 4 month


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure if I have entered this one before or not.


----------



## Gruven (May 21, 2008)

*Puddles*

Here's our puppy, Puddles, exhausted after a long first day at her new home..


----------



## buddy n bellas momma (Aug 25, 2008)

bella and buddy!!!! soooo cute they are the pic on the main page for my vets web site!!!

they are aprox 5 months here, now they are going on eight!!!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy on the back deck steps.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

September means there are only a few days of summer left! Here is Deacon enjoying his pool at 6 months.


----------



## jmweber (Feb 12, 2008)

*Home Alone!*

Callie at 6 months....


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

No Photo just want to know what is going on here Joe. I submitted a photo that has now disappeared without explanation. Did I not follow your "very many rules???" I sure tried to...


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Here it is again. *JOE!!! *If you think it is an in appropriate submission for your calendar please tell me and everyone else why...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

P NUT said:


> Here it is again. *JOE!!! *If you think it is an in appropriate submission for your calendar please tell me and everyone else why...


It is an adorable picture. I am not Joe but I think it would probably do better if it was submitted in a winter month.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

I am no good at determining ages of dogs, but he sure is big if he is a puppy...
maybe you meant to put it in the regular monthly photo contest and not the puppy one??


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

magiclover said:


> It is an adorable picture. I am not Joe but I think it would probably do better if it was submitted in a winter month.


 
OK Thanks. I guess I misunderstood a few things :doh: Look for us in December or January


----------



## stoushr (Jun 1, 2008)

*I Just Love Flowers!*

Cooper At 4 1/2 Months, Just After A Walk In The Park


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Daisy.....


----------



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Crazy man Trux!*

Here's Trux at almost 3 months enjoying some time outside...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's Rusty posing nicely


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is mine:

Username: Ash
Puppy Name: Yeti, Aurora & Bleeker (from top to bottom)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very pretty pic of Loocie though. : )


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

P NUT said:


> Here it is again. *JOE!!! *If you think it is an in appropriate submission for your calendar please tell me and everyone else why...


Perhaps its becaise this is "Puppy Contest" I would think that dog pictured is not under 6 months??


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

*Life's a Beach!*

Ozzie was enjoying a day at the dog beach.

By Ozzie's Mama


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Figured I would throw one in here of Boone...who felt so proud to carry around the apple I gave him..lol


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom September 2005 (1st week home )


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

This is Izzie at about 10 weeks.
'If I hide under here nobody will see me!'


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

This Nilla Wafer at 4 weeks old. He is one of our "Cookie" Puppies :yummy:


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Holden in the backyard


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

GoldenOwner12- Shelley


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow


----------



## hbk16e (Sep 3, 2008)

New to the forum......here is a picture of our current pup Savannah, she is 3 months old now. This was taken back in July:


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lola's Litter - 1 Day Old*

Here is a closeup I was able to get of our Lola's litter on their first day


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Hi, This is Bruno when he was 3 month old


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*September Puppy*

Here's Harry with his "I Love You" eyes....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

davebeech said:


> Tom September 2005 (1st week home )


Sunny September 2005 (first week home)  I guess Sunny and Tom are just about the same age! When is his birthday?


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

September to me...is adding another golden to our Family. I call this photo "Sisterly Love" - Maggie is 11 Months old and Mya is 8 weeks old. Username: OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=235&pictureid=1891


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

*September means no more trips to the beach*

Setember means summer is on its way out and n more beach until next summer......this is Riley at 4 months. Posted by RileyStar.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*Benny at 6 mths, Sept photo contest*

September means back to school for everyone. Benny (age 6 mths) is thinking.............................
*"Where did everyone go?"*


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's my girl Allie hiding in the leaves!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Harley Doin' his Thang


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers!


----------



## sadiesmom (Mar 18, 2008)

*Sadie in the Woods!*

Sadie is 11 1/2 months and is such a cutie.....she loves going for walks!!!

sadiesmom


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's Avery, enjoying a moment of rest while chewing on her bone. 

Avery is 10wks old today!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Meg posing*

Not sure if i entered this one previously but will try my Meg in a rare serene moment.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Groundhog -username Takoda 10 wks old

September is when the weather starts to cool down and Takoda enjoys the days outside.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Harley and Hailey*

Their first day at home 7 1/2 weeks

Chance's Mom
Mom to Harley, Hailey and Chance at the Bridge


----------

